
United Airlines plans to resume service on more than 25 international routes - cockpitherald
https://kokpitherald.com/united-airlines-plans-to-resume-service-on-more-than-25-international-routes-in-september/
======
mathieuh
Big problems in Ireland at the moment with American tourists. I realise it's
hearsay and Reddit isn't a great source, but lots of people are complaining
that they've seen Americans out and about, who when asked "aren't you
quarantining?" have replied that they don't want to quarantine because it
would ruin their holiday.

Here's an NYT article saying the same:
[https://www.nytimes.com/2020/07/14/world/europe/Ireland-
amer...](https://www.nytimes.com/2020/07/14/world/europe/Ireland-americans-
break-quarantine.html)

~~~
ponker
I mean Europe has to decide between the tourist dollars and the virus.
Americans have demonstrated themselves unfit for the challenge of dealing with
this virus so anyone who really cares about keeping their country healthy will
ban Americans until the US basically lets everyone catch it.

~~~
PopeDotNinja
As an American who did quarantine in both Spain and the UK, I'm going to
disagree with your statement.

~~~
throwaheyy
Unfortunately, your fellow mask and quarantine non-compliant & self-entitled
citizens, putting their own ego above the health of others, disagree with you.

In an infectious disease situation, your following the rules is meaningless
when many other US citizens seem to think the rules simply don’t apply to
them.

------
Tepix
With the US at 145 new cases of COVID19 per million¹ compared to Germany's 3
new cases per million, perhaps this is somewhat premature.

\--

¹ Source: Jonas Nart COVID19 Tableau
[https://public.tableau.com/profile/jonas.nart#!/vizhome/COVI...](https://public.tableau.com/profile/jonas.nart#!/vizhome/COVID19_15844962693420/COVID19-TrendTracker)

~~~
bilbo0s
Germany doesn't have to let US travelers in. So if Germany lets them in,
that's on Germany in my opinion.

~~~
52-6F-62
Surely _some_ of the onus would be on the people and companies ignoring all
expert opinion and seeking to travel to other countries while their own
struggles with containing the virus continue...

Edit: I had to look this up because it sounded strange Germany would go
against the EU travel recommendations and openly allow American travellers.
They do not: [https://www.auswaertiges-
amt.de/en/einreiseundaufenthalt/cor...](https://www.auswaertiges-
amt.de/en/einreiseundaufenthalt/coronavirus)

------
Renaud
A pre-departure COVID test should be required for all flights. With the rate
of spread in the US, the risk of having infected -and probably asymptomatic-
people on board is not negligible.

Having to stay in closed quarters, breathing the same air, going to the same
toilets, wearing the same mask, with a good portion or people not caring much
for all the extra measures and who will probably find ways to defy the order
to wear masks properly, well, that doesn't seem a particularly way to fly.

A test within 3 days before departure would at least give a chance to
temporarily prevent someone from infecting others.

Some countries already require the test before entering their borders but as a
airline, I would expect that to be enforced before departure, for all flights.

~~~
throwawayiionqz
The next problem is the testing infrastructure. Few labs (if any) do PCR tests
with results guaranteed in the next 72h in major US cities.

What if test results are late? Should you delay and take the first flight
after getting the results? Now the test was taken 4 days or more before the
new flight. Should You take another test?

Airlines or countries that do not want to welcome travelers without a recent,
<72h PCR test should set up the necessary infrastructure in the city of the
departure airport.

~~~
bosie
what you described is the problem and responsibility of the individual. i
don't see why it should be at the departure airport, that is an unnecessary
scaling issue for countries/airlines.

make it at the arrival airport, if the traveler doesn't have a valid recent
test, he can take it again at the arrival airport + mandatory quarantine (and
by that i mean in a nearby facility escorted by police). If you want to
travel, it should be your responsibility to not infect everyone else...

------
gizmonty
Please don’t add any more flights to Australia.

------
jeroenhd
I hope the EU and other big destinations take action against this to prevent
spreading the virus even further now that a large part of Europe is about to
get hit with a second wave. The USA can hardly control the spread of the virus
inside their own borders, let alone convince people to quarantine. I wouldn't
feel very comfortable letting in any tourists from the USA, Brazil or any
other country with bad anti-corona measures without an enforced mandatory
14-day quarantine after arrival.

------
eric4smith
As much as I want my friends and family to come visit me here -- i'm very very
wary of Americans being allowed to land in Asia at this time. It completely
drives me crazy that Americans are so divided about masks.

(American here currently in South-East Asia since 2018). As you all know,
Thailand, Vietnam, Taiwan and others have some of the lowest rates of Covid in
the world.

No one complains about the masks. No one makes a political issue out of it.
It's simple -- you can't go into the majority of stores, shopping centers,
offices or buildings in any of the cities in these countries.

No Karens. No viral videos about people not wanting to wear (or wanting to
wear) masks. And the resurgence of Covid-19 is enough to cause the governments
to be super-cautious again.

People wear them. Cute kids wear them. Old and young people. And we are safe.
Very few if any infections or deaths over the last 3 months.

Because of the control of the spread, people are more relaxed outdoors and
mask use outdoors is around 65% at this point just from looking around.

No Covid-19. Enough. About. The. Masks. Already. Wear one. Protect your fellow
humans.

~~~
logicchains
As a counterexample: New Zealand, minimal infections and deaths, and minimal
mask wearing. [https://www.health.govt.nz/our-work/diseases-and-
conditions/...](https://www.health.govt.nz/our-work/diseases-and-
conditions/covid-19-novel-coronavirus/covid-19-health-advice-general-
public/covid-19-use-face-masks-community)

"Healthy people in the community are not currently required to wear a face
mask for protection from COVID-19 in New Zealand. In our current environment,
the potential benefits of requiring masks to be worn by all healthy people in
the community are not felt to outweigh the potential risks."

~~~
monoideism
Yes, because New Zealand has such a low transmission rate they can carefully
track and isolate new cases. Because there's such a low rate, they don't need
masks.

When it's everywhere, like in the US, we don't have that option. Masks are one
of few mitigations available to us.

